# Adjusting shifters..



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I got a new Cervelo RS last week with a full Red group. Can someone explain or point me somewhere on how to adjust the shifters. Otherwise, I love the group! It's a huge leap forward over the Force on my other bike.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Check with your local reputable bike shop.

If you live in the wilds of Alaska and are hours from anyone else who may have experience with such things, you can start at www.sram.com or www.parktool.com or the late Sheldon Brown's awesome comprehensive page. But really, the best starting point would be to RTFM.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't know if you mean adjust the shifting, or adjust the angles in the levers....

http://www.sram.com/en/service/sram/view.php?catID=3&subcatID=4


----------



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

The reach adjustment from the bar. I found what I was looking for on the link you provided, THANKS!!


----------

